# ATTENTION * An Extended Family Member Forgotten * ATTENTION



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

On November 11th, Eighteen Years ago, Sebastian's Aunt Stephanie was born.

Without Stephanie, Raspberry would be a Geek and SLG wouldn't know how to play soccer.

Let's give a Shout Out for 

S :elephant:T :bunnydance:E :colors:P :sunshine:H:treasure:A arty:N :treasure:I :blueribbon:E :heart:

* * * * * * * * * * *

A little more love would be appreciated, Folks.

* * * * * * * * * * *

Here's to not havin a glub, :tusker:

:star: God knows we love you, Honey.


:kiss:



You ROCK!
:elvis:
Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Nov 15, 2005)

Steph taught me how to playsoccer.

Steph taught me how to be the best littlecheerleader.

Steph taught me how to dresscool.



Steph taught me how toshop!!!

Sheis the *BEST SISTER* in the world!!! 

To me she is a star and my Hero! :star:



Please send her lots of Happy Birthday wishes from all of my best bunny friends. 

Love,

SLG


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 15, 2005)

Happy belated birthday, Stephanie!!!

:groupparty:

Oh, to be eighteen again! Enjoy yourself. It's a great time.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Stephanie. :colors::bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday to a very special "sissy" from the Nock family!


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Late Birthday Stephanie! 

18th Birthdays are the greatest! arty:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Hoppy Birthday Stephanie!!!!!!!!!

:colors:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY18thBIRTHDAYStephanie!

You have the whole world in front of you!

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STEPHANIE. 

Since it was you who taught SLG how to do all thosethings, I guess we know who Raspberry is gonna blame when anything goeswrong . Hope you had a great day!

Jan


----------



## ariel (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!


Sounds to me like you have a little sister who wants to be like you when she grows up.

Sorry I missed your birthday hope you had a Greatday!!!urplepansy:rangepansy:urplepansy:rangepansy::balloons::dancing::bouquet:arty:


----------



## JimD (Nov 16, 2005)

*:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:*



*:balloons:Hoppyarty: Birthday :note:Stephanie!! :balloons:*

* :dancing:*

~JimD &amp; the crew


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 16, 2005)

She is going to be so excited when she sees this afterschool! Thanks you guys! 

:sunshine:

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy happy birthday! 

18 isa big milestone too. Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo (Nov 16, 2005)

*WOW STEPHIE!!!!* Mommy told us she knew you when youwere born. She told us to remind you that the only label in yourclothes then was "Pampers". Then she laughed....:wink:

We love Birthday Parties.........arty:

See our Care Bear Tent........Mommy got this for our Birthday. Do you wanta come and play?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

Please click on the following link to see your card:
http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=GW27446949


----------



## Family and Friends (Nov 17, 2005)

AWWW!!!! THANKS GUYS! Now i feel like part of the family....:groupparty:

just remember, it comes everyyear!



Justkidding



Thank you it really means alot.

Love, Steph


----------



## bluebird (Nov 17, 2005)

Im late again i hope you had a happy birthday.bluebird:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

*Family and Friends wrote:*


> just remember, it comes everyyear!






You'rejust like yourmother!!



What a Piece of Work!

We love yourkind.



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 17, 2005)

Well I'm not sure we've ever met, but still none the less, I hope you had/have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

:balloons:HAPPY BIRTHDAY:balloons:



From everyone in the Jungle!
:monkey:'s!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay this is VERY late, but I just want to say:

Hope you had a great18thBirthday!

Congratulations!!!!!!

:groupparty:



Vickie


----------

